# trailer park



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

hey guys just looking at what you guys think of price wise for this trailer park. just straight in and the little side road probably will take 5-10 minutes tops with our f450 and a 9ft blade. this will be per push and salt. we know the guy who did it last year and I guess every few inches they go in and plow I think sometimes he waited till the end of the storm. I don't think they ever had a problem with him doing it that way, he just cant do it this year so he sent it to us. using taskeasy.com it came to 8645 sq ft give or take. 
I figured on $170 per push 2-4" then add another $30 for every 4"? and was thinking around $75 per salt application?, wont take much at all. let me know what you guys think. 
also to mention this would be more as profit then anything, a little for fuel and the little bit of salt we would use. 
thanks guys


----------



## Turf Z (Jan 30, 2010)

Moving to NY, coming over now


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

Turf Z;1842145 said:


> Moving to NY, coming over now


stay where you are lol my family is ready to leave ny


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

If you can get $170 for that do it! I could not get that here. 10-15 min.


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

the guy forgot what he charged he said they are great people and had no problems getting paid, so he gave us there number and said to ask what they paid, so we did and they said "no disrespect but we are not gonna say what we paid" understandable I guess


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

dodgegmc1213;1842256 said:


> the guy forgot what he charged he said they are great people and had no problems getting paid, so he gave us there number and said to ask what they paid, so we did and they said "no disrespect but we are not gonna say what we paid" understandable I guess


That because they want you to bid it for $3.50 per time.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Looks maybe $75 up to 4'' per visit Salt $75


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

i just drove in there real quick with the ford and its alil tight but managable and i think i was deffintly high on price. I did it differently then what i have been doing


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

ok so my father talked to our friend more about it and the driveway on the top of the picture also is included, so we didn't know that


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

10 homes in there? 15 bucks per plus the driveway at $20. $170. That is what it would be here..


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

maxwellp;1842223 said:


> If you can get $170 for that do it! I could not get that here. 10-15 min.


X2......If I could get anywhere near that I would be doing cartwheels......payup


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

ok let me up date this with a new picture. it now includes the driveway up top which is either the land lords house or the maintenance guy. so now the sq ft is 11,683 give or take. NO trailer house driveways are included, just the road. our friend said it took about 20 mins each time, he also said that the normal per hour rate around here is around $100. so my father is thinking around $65 per visit, which might not be bad since its a residential place so you would show up more then a commercial place closed at night, just my thought. I priced it at $.01 a sq ft. so $116 but he thinks that's to high. I messed up the price the first time. maybe $80 $85 per visit?


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

dodgegmc1213;1842723 said:


> ok let me up date this with a new picture. it now includes the driveway up top which is either the land lords house or the maintenance guy. so now the sq ft is 11,683 give or take. NO trailer house driveways are included, just the road. our friend said it took about 20 mins each time, he also said that the normal per hour rate around here is around $100. so my father is thinking around $65 per visit, which might not be bad since its a residential place so you would show up more then a commercial place closed at night, just my thought. I priced it at $.01 a sq ft. so $116 but he thinks that's to high. I messed up the price the first time. maybe $80 $85 per visit?


Sound like you better listen to your father


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

$85 is a pittance. Don't lowball yourself. Look at it from the view of service provided. 11 homes plowed out for $85? No no no no no. $15 each trailer and $40 for the two drive home up top. 
@ $85, after subtracting payroll, travel time, fuel, etc you will make $50 to plow 11 homes out.
I also see a lot of carry time involved when the trailers and cars are within a foot of the roadway...


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

dodgegmc1213;1842140 said:


> hey guys just looking at what you guys think of price wise for this trailer park. just straight in and the little side road probably will take 5-10 minutes tops with our f450 and a 9ft blade. this will be per push and salt. we know the guy who did it last year and I guess every few inches they go in and plow I think sometimes he waited till the end of the storm. I don't think they ever had a problem with him doing it that way, he just cant do it this year so he sent it to us. using taskeasy.com it came to 8645 sq ft give or take.
> I figured on $170 per push 2-4" then add another $30 for every 4"? and was thinking around $75 per salt application?, wont take much at all. let me know what you guys think.
> also to mention this would be more as profit then anything, a little for fuel and the little bit of salt we would use.
> thanks guys


whew , that's a bargain . 
I think your leaving a bit of coin on the table there. JMO
75 for salt ? no markup ?

id figure on 35.00 a trailer each visit . iv been known to" figer "wrong though beins a trailer park .

no , really dude , approach that badboy seriously .


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

ok so some of you are pricing per house..is that including the driveways?? its just one push in, once push out, maybe 5 small pushes in the back, 1 push on the side road (which is really really small) then 3 or 4 pushes on the top driveway. most storms is more then 1 push so its not just $85 a storm, it adds up in a storm so 2 pushes its up to the $170. again this would be all profit maybe $10 in fuel since the truck would pass this site going to another. plus not to mention there's another trailer park a stone throw away that would be per push also we could do (same owner) I cant get a picture of that one to many trees hiding it. as far as salt goes $75 is good, this site and the other one would most likely pay for a yard of salt while only using a 1/4 of the yard if that per storm.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Antlerart06;1842836 said:


> Sound like you better listen to your father


X2........
Since you're already driving by you're not out travel time or fuel to get there, add the second trailer park on top of that and you have a nice little account.

BTW I find it very hard to understand how you buddy that plowed it last year has no idea of what he charged. I'd have to think he'd have records of what he invoiced out unless he was doing under the table and being paid cash, even with that scenario I'd have to think he'd remember.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

BUFF;1843034 said:


> X2........
> Since you're already driving by you're not out travel time or fuel to get there, add the second trailer park on top of that and you have a nice little account.
> 
> BTW I find it very hard to understand how you buddy that plowed it last year has no idea of what he charged. I'd have to think he'd have records of what he invoiced out unless he was doing under the table and being paid cash, even with that scenario I'd have to think he'd remember.


Thats what I didn't get He11 I can remember what the prices was on lots 10 years ago I did them for

I say his buddy works for someone and his buddy doesn't know the price just know how long it takes Way it sounds

Same way the OP trying to act like he runs the business But its his father has the last word


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Antlerart06;1843036 said:


> Thats what I didn't get He11 I can remember what the prices was on lots 10 years ago I did them for
> 
> I say his buddy works for someone and his buddy doesn't know the price just know how long it takes Way it sounds
> 
> Same way the OP trying to act like he runs the business But its his father has the last word


Either scenario, 15minute's, a couple hundred pounds of bulk for $65-75 per push is a pretty nice gig IMO when you're already driving by. But I'm not looking at a $745.00 a month pick up payment.......

I'm well into my 50's and certain topics my 86yr old dad still try's to have the last word........:laughing:


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

He only did the places for 1 year and said he had no record, must a been a hand shake deal.

and I do act like I own the business, it will be mine one day, he always comes to me on things like this asking my opinion, I dont always agree to his way of doing things or how he prices things, thats why im trying to price this as high as I can, I wanna see him actually have a profit for once, we've never priced per push before always seasonal so I asked you guys for advice. And thanks for the advice so far


----------



## Daddyworbucks (Oct 11, 2014)

If you're gonna be low on pushing cuz it's easy that's one thing but make up for it on your salt. If your salt prices go up which around here they do every winter you're gonna be paying for their salt.This is not a hobby..... Now go make some moneywesport


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

Well my father put the bid in.
$75 every 3" for this site.
$50 for salt for this site.
$150 every 3" for the other site.
$75 for salt on the other site.

Thats what he decided, I dont agree but I dont care anymore. Thanks everyone for the input


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

well we got the contract. Guy just sent a fax with the signed contract


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

dodgegmc1213;1846428 said:


> Well my father put the bid in.
> $75 every 3" for this site.
> $50 for salt for this site.
> $150 every 3" for the other site.
> ...


So your getting for both places on the pic.

$225 every 3 inches of snow and $125 for salting. 
$350 for a 3 inch storm.

That's not bad, same place here it would have around $150 a push and $125 salting almost the same at $275 for a 3 inch storm.


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

MSsnowplowing;1848475 said:


> So your getting for both places on the pic.
> 
> $225 every 3 inches of snow and $125 for salting.
> $350 for a 3 inch storm.
> ...


The pic is just one site, the other site is across the street. But I guess its not bad for a 3 inch storm, ill be wishing for 1ft storms tho lol if it can only snow on the sites per push and not the seasonal, it would be a fantastic season.


----------



## mn-bob (Sep 18, 2012)

Congrats !


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

dodgegmc1213;1848488 said:


> The pic is just one site, the other site is across the street. But I guess its not bad for a 3 inch storm, ill be wishing for 1ft storms tho lol if it can only snow on the sites per push and not the seasonal, it would be a fantastic season.


oh I stand corrected, I thought you were referring to both, lower and then the upper part as two sites. Not another across the street.

Depends on the size of the other and how long to plow it, if its only 10 -15 minutes, then still not bad, another 50 for plowing and 25 for salting is what I would have added.
And double those prices if the time factor is doubled


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

MSsnowplowing;1848607 said:


> oh I stand corrected, I thought you were referring to both, lower and then the upper part as two sites. Not another across the street.
> 
> Depends on the size of the other and how long to plow it, if its only 10 -15 minutes, then still not bad, another 50 for plowing and 25 for salting is what I would have added.
> And double those prices if the time factor is doubled


Well the other supposedly takes an hr, we'll see, by the looks on google earth it doesnt look like an hr. I just saw the contract today and didnt realize my dad put $75 for half an hr and $150 for an hr at this site in the picture, he said if we take an hr to plow this somethings wrong lol.

but I agree with you, I would of went higher with the plowing and salt on this site (in the picture)


----------

